# The Evangelical Covenant Church ???



## Mayflower (Apr 9, 2006)

Today i was listening to a tape by a pastor called Todd Rodarmel, wich was pretty good and solid. I saw that he was from the The Evangelical Covenant Church. I thought that it would be reformed, but when i was checking the website, i started to doubt, http://www.covchurch.org/cov/resources/faq.html

Anyone familiar with these churches ?


----------



## beej6 (Apr 9, 2006)

I was surprised to find that a church I'm familiar with (Rolling Hills Covenant Church in Rolling Hills, CA) belongs to this denomination. RHCC is probably not typical, as it's a 'megachurch,' but it's a broadly evangelical church. ECC claims to be a Reformation church (as any Protestant church is) but I doubt from a quick scan of their website that they would be Reformed. Maybe "Reformed-friendly"?


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.covchurch.org/home/who-we-are/baptism

Their stance on Baptism is interesting. They make their pastors perform both types and do not allow them to teach in such a way that disparages the other viewpoint... They explain that the church's foundations lie in infant baptism...


----------

